# installing tor-0.3.1.9



## Mike-Mike-Mike (Dec 12, 2017)

I have installed a tor relay, my question is:

Atlas Tor https://atlas.torproject.org/ , tells me that my version Tor 0.3.1.7 on FreeBSD no longer recommended is.

How can I install the newer version of tor --> tor-0.3.1.9

I'm using FreeBSD 11.1

Thank you in advance
Mike-Mike-Mike


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello, Mike, and welcome to the FreeBSD forums!

Do the following: 
`# mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos`
`# cp /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/`

Open /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf and edit the 11 line

```
FreeBSD: {
[b]  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",[/b]
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
Then execute:
`# pkg update -f`
`# pkg upgrade tor`

It'll upgrade tor and change your pkg repository from "_quarterly_" to "_latest_",
tor version in latest repository for now is 0.3.1.9.

_________________________________________________________________________________


Also it is possible to update ports tree, and then to rebuild tor, to update it to 0.3.1.9.
To do it, do the following:
`# portsnap fetch extract`
It should fetch and extract current ports tree.
(After this it is possible to update ports tree just with `# portsnap fetch update`.)
Then "cd" into security/tor
`# cd /usr/ports/security/tor`
 and execute
`# make deinstall install clean`

To check if your installed ports are up to date, to check if newer versions are exist in ports tree,
use `% pkg version -vl '<'` (/usr/ports/ index should exist, use `portsnap` as written above).


----------



## Mike-Mike-Mike (Dec 13, 2017)

I followed your instructions, everything worked.
Tor is on the cutting edge.

Thank you very much


----------

